
Baltimore police face changes after blistering report - tajen
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2016/08/10/baltimore-police-face-changes-after-blistering-report/88508492/
======
tajen
From another article, 410 individuals with black skin were controlled more
than 10 times in 5 years, while no other color of skin was controlled more
than 12 times. In 26 out of 27 cases, it didn't lead to any further
investigation.

